# Holland Lop Lap-Bun Looking for Forever Home in Central Florida



## LadyBug (May 24, 2013)

After much deliberation, I have decided to rehome my precious Jamie, because over the years I have become not only too busy to give him all the attention he craves and deserves, but allergic to him as well, which has further impeded my spending time with him, and I want more for my bunny boy. It's been a really hard choice, but the one that I feel is best for him.





This might be a long, but I'd like to give you an idea of Jamie's personality and habits. 

He is a neutered, almost six year old black and white holland lop.

He has been an inside bunny, although he has spent some time on our screened-in, covered back porch(we've brought him in during thunderstorms, cold weather, etc) and he's done well with that also. He's in a rolling cage with an attachable or detachable playpen, which is nice, because he loves the extra space, and the playpen can even go outside on the lawn if you watching him, which he has a grand old time with. Jame is litter trained, and has been since he was a baby. 

He has lived with cats with no issues, and he loves them, while they mostly seem indifferent, but not dogs, other buns or any other animals(besides fish). He's also great with kids, even small children; he's never shown any aggression towards anyone or bitten, although a friendly nip happened once or twice early on before we figured out to wash our hands after eating fruit before petting him-he couldn't tell we hadn't brought him a treat!

Jamie really likes to be around people, and loves being held like a friendly cat or small dog, or just sitting with you and being petted. This rabbit has played dress up and read picture books and studied with us; he's watched TV, played with the cats, and helped us weed. If you're doing it and he can be involved, he's more than happy to join in. 

We feed him dry food in the morning and a small ration of carrot + romaine lettuce plus timothy hay in the evening. 










^yes, that is a doll pram...

Home base-




He will be sent to his new home with his cage, playpen, remaining food, litter, hay and treats. The cage was $100 new and is freshly repainted with a brand new set of plastic flooring panels, the playpen was $50 new; we're asking $50 for everything(obo-if money is the only issue for you taking him home, we can talk, because I want him to go to a good home, but I've got collage coming up in the fall and am trying to be careful about money!), including Jamie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2013)

ray::goodluck


----------



## LadyBug (May 27, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> ray::goodluck



Thank you! A wonderful family with two children just took him home, and the mom has had rabbits since she was a girl, even fostered buns. I feel really confident he went to a loving forever home, which makes it a little less sad :cry4:


----------

